# NOT Drooling!



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

My seven month old DD doesn't drool. At all. My boys at this age would soak their shirt fronts several times a day and burn through drool bibs by the dozen.

Does anyone else's baby of this approximate age not drool? I've never met a 6+ old who didn't until now!


----------



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

All kids are different. I have 5 children. My first 4 were NOT droolers, at all, ever. #5 was a big drooler until around 6 mos or so.

I wouldn't be alarmed at if your 6 mo is not drooling. He could also start up when he is teething.


----------



## angelachristin (Apr 13, 2007)

Jackson is my first child, and he is not a drooler. I remember a playdate I took him to and the other baby wore a bib the whole time and was drooling like crazy and I said to DH, "What is wrong with that baby?" LOL! He never wears a bib or drools on his shirt, and never has. He just got his first tooth, though, just now at 11 months old.


----------



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

Interesting... good to know we're not alone!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

: - DS would go through 3 or 4 bibs a day from about 3 months to about 10, 11 months old. DD has worn a terry cloth bib *once*. It's kind of freaky going from one extreme to the other, isn't it?


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

My son has never been a drooler. He is 7.5 months old, and I think drool has actually dripped down his chin maybe twice in his life. Personally I am thankful that he isn't so drooly.


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

I thought my boys were major droolers... my dd drools far more than they ever did and has since birth.


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

My DS was never a big drooler either. He cut teeth without much drool. He has 4 now, and only with the top two was there a bit of drool- but never enough to warrant a bib. My best friend, on the other hand, had to keep a bib on her son from 6-10 months.


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

my first swallowed all the drool which resulted in gas....

my new little one is starting to drool but is only wetting her sleeves so far...

it was quite nice putting dd1 in an outfit on her in thr am and keep the same one on until bed....


----------



## soulyluna (Nov 18, 2006)

no drooler here at 6.5 mos old! i've wondered the same thing tho


----------



## sdebiasi09 (5 mo ago)

Any of you non-drooler moms have kids with digestive issues? I'm wondering if there is a relation with my 10 month old who never drools, but has some issues with vomiting especially when she's congested.


----------

